# PSA - Red Blu Ray



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I was reading about the Blu-Ray for Red, and especially for those that like good audio, watch out. There are two releases for this: The rental and Movie Only purchase ($12.99 on Amazon) and the Special Edition. The rentals and movie only don't have TrueHD or DTS-MA, it's lossy.

I certainly hope this isn't the way things will be in the future. This is a movie that the reviewers say is pretty much a rental, but I don't like the film being crippled. When I do buy a film, I don't care about the digital copy (that might be expired and unusable before I take off the shrink wrap if it's older), or the DVD copy. But I don't want to compromise on the feature. No special features on a rental is fine. This, and selling it in stores, is too much.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

We just watched a Netflix blu-ray of RED. We enjoyed the movie but then we like all the players that were in it. I noticed there was no audio option but it sounded okay to me. It definitely was surround sound because I heard some gun fire behind me. :lol: But then my ears are 73 and spent many years in a combination of diesel submarine engine rooms, chemical plants, refineries and on the road when I was in pipeline operations.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've seen this with several films in the last year. Wal-Mart often gets the rental version and dumps it for a very low price. Personally the ONLY reason I buy a movie is for the special features so I have to be even more vigilant.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep, from another thread:



spartanstew said:


> Correct. In fact, the single disc blu ray version of RED that was just released only has DD5.1, much to the chagrin of many.


While I would rather have lossless, it wasn't worth the extra $11 (on Amazon) for the Special Edition, so I settled for the single disc ($8 after an Amazon credit I had).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Yep, from another thread:
> 
> While I would rather have lossless, it wasn't worth the extra $11 (on Amazon) for the Special Edition, so I settled for the single disc ($8 after an Amazon credit I had).


I personally think the cheap version should be the standard blu-ray, the more expensive version adding the DVD and or digital copy.

It's getting complicated, I just waded through 4 different options on the Tron Blu Ray.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought the Special Edition at Costco on Saturday and watched it last night. I thought the sound was very good with good surround. Have to admit, it was in my Netflix cue and kept being "very long wait", so bought it.


----------

